# Moving to Sitges Barcelona



## Ariluz35 (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi, 
I was wondering if anyone with children has moved to Sitges and have some advice where the best place and acces to everything is. Myself and my partner really like Valpineda and Sant Pere but can't choose. There is a lot more for convenience in Sant Pere but Valpineda is also lovely. My daughter is 4 and we have only looked briefly at schools in the area and I wondered what people think of these areas for living and making friends as a UK expat, is it really hard or are there any groups or meet ups etc...thanks for any information ☺


----------



## Buntymcfun (Mar 3, 2015)

Hiya!

There is a great facebook group called "Mums and Dads in Castelldefels and Sitges", you should get some good answers to your questions there


----------



## Nummeny (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi Ariluz35,

I know your post was a few months ago, but i wondered if you ended up moving to Sitges as myself and my family are moving later this year and i am after some advice.

Thanks


----------

